
Semi-automated content translation is coming to Scandinavian Wikipedias - mbrubeck
http://blog.wikimedia.org/2016/06/01/scandinavian-wikipedias-content-translation/
======
orik
These languages so similar you can hold a conversation speaking Norwegian
while someone else is speaking Swedish or Danish right back at you.

Great test case though as they build an infrastructure to do this with other
languages eventually.

~~~
callesgg
Talk for yourself.... :) some things are similar some are not.

The title says Semi-automated what is semi about it the entire article seams
to imply fully automated translation.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
Are you Scandinavian? I used to date a Norwegian and learned the language
decently well. I'll second the OP and note that knowing Norwegian I can pretty
much read Swedish and Danish at the same level as Norwegian. I also
experienced Swedes and Danes speaking their respective languages to Norwegians
(sometimes people would just switch to English too). It seems like Norwegians
understand Swedes and Danes better than the other way around, but the written
languages are pretty easy to understand even for someone like me who isn't
that good at any of them.

~~~
reitanqild
Danish can be pretty terribly actually. Around here people say Danish is not a
language but an impediment ( and I fully expect them to laugh at Norwegians
too. Norwegians are spoiled brats for a start ;-)

~~~
kpil
Given some practice, you don't actually need that much time until you find
it's rather ok.

But yes. Danish is probably the hardest to understand, and particularly speak
properly, especially some dialects.

Some Norwegian dialects are quite hard too, but there are some rather
incomprehensible dialects in Sweden as well.

The Danish queen speaks perfect Danish AND Swedish by the way, as her mother
was Swedish. I think she is probably unique in that way, as you more or less
have to change your whole personality to get rid of the Swedish accent when
trying to speak Danish in a relaxed way :-)

------
Nullabillity
> Wikipedia readers thus become accustomed to searching in English, and not
> seeing the knowledge that exists in their neighboring countries.”

As we should be? Wikis work best at scale, and diluting the content between
different languages helps nobody.

Especially us scandinavians have no excuse for not just using (or especially
contributing to) the english version instead.

~~~
wodenokoto
There are a lot of articles that a noteworthy on Danish Wikipedia but not on
English. There are many aspects of many things that are relevant to a Swedish
population but not a Vietnamese.

~~~
Nullabillity
> There are a lot of articles that a noteworthy on Danish Wikipedia but not on
> English. There are many aspects of many things that are relevant to a
> Swedish population but not a Vietnamese.

You could have something like regional portals, without effectively
restricting access to only people from that region.

